# ASF Trading/Tips/Tricks/Gems and Wisdoms: What YOU should know!



## tech/a (1 August 2018)

Post tips and wisdoms here.

From one line to threads.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...lysts-an-application-to-trading-stocks.34044/

Although its mine I think everyone will benefit.


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

tech/a said:


> Post tips and wisdoms here.
> 
> From one line to threads.
> 
> ...



Good idea ….. A reference thread which will help bump interesting threads


----------



## dutchie (1 August 2018)

1. Never forget that the market is rigged.


----------



## debtfree (1 August 2018)

Here's a tip I thought I'd share


----------



## Cam019 (1 August 2018)

@tech/a 's Profit From Pennies Thread is one that has helped me (followed by the two Volume-Price-Patterns-Context and Catalysts threads). It was this thread that really peaked my interest in trading sub-$10 ASX equities. Although, 95% of the candidates that make it onto my watch list trade below $1.


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2018)

I intend to do a piece on Making and Managing your Watch list
After my sojourn to Europe and the UK.
Think that would be helpful. (My way may get some hints)


----------



## aus_trader (6 August 2018)

tech/a said:


> I intend to do a piece on Making and Managing your Watch list
> After my sojourn to Europe and the UK.
> Think that would be helpful. (My way may get some hints)



Enjoy the trip tech/a
Come back with more tips...


----------



## Sharkman (9 August 2018)

here's mine.

if the market gives you an opportunity to close out your covered calls or naked puts for 20% or so of the premium you originally collected, YOU TAKE IT. no questions asked. push that buy button before you talk yourself out of it. and that applies to things like vertical spreads as well.

i was painfully reminded of why this is almost always a good idea just last week. i sold the aug 2 weekly $80 (ATM) puts on RIO about 2 weeks out from expiry as implied vol was elevated at 30'ish (due to the aug 1 earnings report) and i wanted to collect on the rapid decay, whilst being ok with long delta as the thing is still in a long term uptrend.

on aug 1 i could have closed it out for about 20c at the mid (<20% of the premium i'd collected), and i knew it as i was watching the options market during the day. but i didn't punch in the close order immediately. then i started to think, yeah the earnings numbers are coming out after the close which could potentially move it by quite a bit, but it's 2% OTM right now, that's a decent buffer, and i can collect about 0.25% of the stock price for one day's theta, why not just leave the position open for one more day and pocket that last bit of decay.

we all saw what happened to RIO's stock price on aug 2 after the earnings report came out...


----------



## tech/a (9 August 2018)

My intention with this thread is that if you find a gem put up now or in the past by ANY poster place it ora reference in this thread 

There are100s of gems spread all over ASF
Would be great to get as many as we can in one spot 

This I hope could be it!


----------



## kid hustlr (9 August 2018)

I really enjoyed Craft's thread with regards to Wealth Creation:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/wealth-plan.33317/

- It encourages people to think long term
- It encourages people to stick to a plan
- Any Joe Blow can do it!

Edit: There was also a ripper quote from Trembling Hand back in the day. I hope I do this justice as I can't find the exact post.

"It's like seeing your mother in a crowd. You'll spot her immediately and no one else will know she's there"


----------



## captain black (20 September 2018)

For anyone starting out in trading can I recommend printing out the quote below and putting it in a prominent position where you'll see it every day.



peter2 said:


> * my main edge is skewing the results to create a profit. I don't know if there's an edge with my entries or my exits, but I can create one overall.*




From:
P2: A batch of FX market trades


----------

